# Ham Brine?



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Need some brine recipes for ham? What do you have? I have a deboned ham from a hog that I want to brine and then cook.

Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I used one from a website last year. Only complaint was didnt smoke it long enough. It was tough, but boy was it tasty!!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Here
s one that works for me:
2 cups appl juice
2 tablespoons of coarse black pepper
1/4 cup of salt
1/4 cup of brown sugar
2 tsp of red pepper flakes
1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar
enough water to cover.
I brine overnight
good eating...


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

*brine ham*

If it a fresh ham brine it it salt/water for 12 days.At 34.Then smoke it. THANKS


----------

